# Discharge printing - any other method to produce a soft hand on dark garments?



## arniewolfe (Apr 9, 2007)

I am seeking information about the dischrarge printing method, I understand that the shirt must be 100% cotton for this to work, is there any other method for printing on dark shirts that produce such a soft hand for blend shirts? I am seeking a wholesale source to try out before I purchase any equipment.
thanks,


----------



## sajwal (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Discharge printing*

well, nothing can beat discharge if you compare to printing on dark fabric....still you may try soft calcium print.


----------



## arniewolfe (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Discharge printing*



sajwal said:


> well, nothing can beat discharge if you compare to printing on dark fabric....still you may try soft calcium print.


 what is soft calcium? is it popular in the US?


----------



## grafikal (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Discharge printing*

I did a discharge print with out buying any of those products like discharge base or agent. Heres how you do it.
Buy a Clorox bleach pen. Squeeze it out on the screen. Do like any other print and you got ... Discharge softhand effect!
The Clorox is thick enough not to run and spread and gives the same discharge effect. Try it and see.


----------



## alexgear (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Discharge printing*

hey grafikal great info. I'm new to this and was looking for further details as to how exactly your achieving the discharge effect using standard plastosol inks.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Arnie, you *can* do discharge on blend shirts, but only the cotton part will discharge. I've done discharge on 50/50 blends when the customer wanted a gray on black. It comes out marbled and looks pretty cool.


----------

